# New Irish log book



## ferry (12 Nov 2011)

Hi,

I have imported my car from the Netherlands, payed my VRT, got my license/number plates, got it insured but I need to get a new log book. Does anybody know how I can do that? Do I need to go to the tax office?

Thanks!


----------



## swmcpt (12 Nov 2011)

*new log book*

a new logbook can be bought in the tax office for 12euro, you should get it in the post a few days later


----------



## ferry (12 Nov 2011)

swmcpt said:


> a new logbook can be bought in the tax office for 12euro, you should get it in the post a few days later



Great! Thanks for that!

I also need to pay motor tax right? Tried to do that online but I guess that is not an option. Do I have to go to the tax office for that?

thanks again!


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Nov 2011)

ferry said:


> Great! Thanks for that!
> 
> I also need to pay motor tax right? Tried to do that online but I guess that is not an option. Do I have to go to the tax office for that?
> 
> thanks again!



This section of www.motortax.ie might give some advice.


----------



## onq (13 Nov 2011)

ferry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have imported my car from the Netherlands, payed my VRT, got my license/number plates, got it insured but I need to get a new log book. Does anybody know how I can do that? Do I need to go to the tax office?
> 
> Thanks!



Well done on the import - hope she goes well for you.
I'm surprised you managed to get it insured without a log book.

Did you offer the Netherlands documentation or did they just not ask to see it?
Is all they need is the registration of the car and its carbon-footprint/enginee cc.


----------



## ALEXA (14 Nov 2011)

I imported a car last March and got the log book after I paid the road tax. As far as I remeember. I was able to insure it once I had the new reg but I think the tax office asked for the insurance company and polocy number before they issued a road tax cert. I paid the tax at my local office but probably could have done it online.The log book arrived in the post about a week later. Just double check that the tax office have your car details correct on the tax disk before you leave their office - mine were not and had to be re-issued.


----------



## ferry (16 Nov 2011)

onq said:


> Well done on the import - hope she goes well for you.
> I'm surprised you managed to get it insured without a log book.
> 
> Did you offer the Netherlands documentation or did they just not ask to see it?
> Is all they need is the registration of the car and its carbon-footprint/enginee cc.




yea, it was not needed. a registration number is enough


----------

